

Why not to use Excel for Data Gathering - bdfh42
http://caseelse.net/2008/08/06/why-not-to-use-excel-for-data-gathering/

======
bdfh42
Great Quote: "This kind of project is a knock-off for a web-developer. It’s a
career for a scripter."

------
ctkrohn
Excel actually can do data validation. You can allow input only on certain
cells, and allow the input to take values only in a range. Alternatively, you
could do the validation in VBA.

------
NeilBryant
Thanks for posting my article here. I had no idea it would generate interest
=]

Yes, Excel can do all sorts of data validation, etc. What wasn't clear in the
article (I didn't know I was writing for public consumption) is that the
projects in question are ongoing surveys reaching (potentially) literally tens
of thousands of people.

But GavinB, I agree with you; and would like a one-second fade for data
validations on the web page, also.

------
GavinB
One good way to get people to enter data the right way is to use conditional
formatting to make it change a color when they enter the word that you want.
It's very satisfying to turn a line from yellow to green (in progress to
complete for instance) and gives feedback as to whether the form is being used
correctly.

Which is not to say that a web form isn't a better way to do it.

------
hhm
Also, you could use CSV, though it's not a great idea (parsing CSV is a
nightmare, maybe using the right libraries it stops being a bad thing).

